# Is Gammon too salty to give to my toddler?



## porkypig

Im going to make gammon for my dh tomorrow for father's day as i know he really likes it and we dont have it often, but im guessing, its too salty for my lo? xx


----------



## sabby52

Dec has gammon and has done for quite a while now. If you steep it in cold water over night that removes a lot of the salt :)


----------



## porkypig

sabby52 said:


> Dec has gammon and has done for quite a while now. If you steep it in cold water over night that removes a lot of the salt :)

what before cooking it in a bowl or something? xx


----------



## sabby52

porkypig said:


> sabby52 said:
> 
> 
> Dec has gammon and has done for quite a while now. If you steep it in cold water over night that removes a lot of the salt :)
> 
> what before cooking it in a bowl or something? xxClick to expand...

Yes in a bowl of water the night before cooking :)


----------



## Eternal

It is salty but i fugure one and a while is fine. My son isnt a lover a meat so i only put a small amount on his plate. I dont see it as a problem if its not very often.


----------



## nikkip75

My kids have gammon. We only have it occasionally but I soak it in water the night before.


----------



## mrsraggle

Ellie has gammon occasionally. I tend to boil it and change the water a couple of times, then roast it which seems to get rid of a lot of the salt.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

i give Ruby bacon sometimes, which is obviously not ideal either, but if you don't have it often i don't think it's a problem.


----------



## Rebaby

We have gammon occasionally and Toby really enjoys it (despite still only having 6 teeth- bless him!) I think so long as it isn't a regular thing then the salt content shouldn't be a problem :thumbup:


----------

